# Buying a second hand car



## jonoandfern (Dec 29, 2009)

We are thinking of coming over to Italy for a good 6 months to see if we would like to live there for the future. We will be learning Italian and trying to immerse ourselves in the general populations. But whilst we are there, we would ike to buy a cheap second hand car. Are there any good websites a bit like gumtree in England, that we could look at before we even move over there. At the moment our base is up in Piedmont, Acqui Terme

Many thanks
Fern


----------



## adw (May 14, 2009)

Gird your loins. You might think that having legally gained money, the right to be here and no criminal record would be enough to allow you to push your money across the table and have a set of car keys and papers pushed back at you. Ha!
Interpretation of the details varies, but the usual way is to first get an Identity Card. We took seven weeks (with a hired car) before we were allowed to buy one, and that seems to be good going.
My tip: if you are talking about six months, buy one in a less beaurocratic country, and drive it in here.


----------



## oldjerry (Jul 27, 2010)

jonoandfern said:


> We are thinking of coming over to Italy for a good 6 months to see if we would like to live there for the future. We will be learning Italian and trying to immerse ourselves in the general populations. But whilst we are there, we would ike to buy a cheap second hand car. Are there any good websites a bit like gumtree in England, that we could look at before we even move over there. At the moment our base is up in Piedmont, Acqui Terme
> 
> If you are only staying for 6 months you could buy a left hand drive motor in UK(try ebay) with a long MOT and insure it with a UK outfit that gives you a long period 'green card' Some are at least 6 months.Anyhow,confused.com would be handy for that.It'll be easier to get rid of when you get back to UK,and save you the air fare!


----------



## Smalins (Aug 10, 2010)

*second hand car*



jonoandfern said:


> We are thinking of coming over to Italy for a good 6 months to see if we would like to live there for the future. We will be learning Italian and trying to immerse ourselves in the general populations. But whilst we are there, we would ike to buy a cheap second hand car. Are there any good websites a bit like gumtree in England, that we could look at before we even move over there. At the moment our base is up in Piedmont, Acqui Terme
> 
> Many thanks
> Fern


I think that you may have a problem. my understanding is that you can only legally buy a car in Italy once you have residency. (See foreign office website) Having said that I am aware of a Brit with a holiday home who bought a second hand car. I'd be really concerned about the validity of insurance should you ever need to make a claim though!


----------

